
People Still Use Torrents? - mathew1988
http://www.matblog.com/people-still-use-torrents
======
notyourwork
For anyone who actually understands how the "scene" functions and how pirated
content ends up in consumers hands, this article is laughable at best.

You can use torrents, online file hosts, etc, whatever wets your whistle they
all come with the same types of risk. Unless you are a member (using member
loosely here) of the "scene" where this content derives I personally am not
convinced you are safe.

------
pbhjpbhj
Summary: site specific search is the best way to get illegal download links,
not BT.

